# Nature Names for Boys?



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Mamas!
















I was wondering if any of you had some suggestions for some good nature names for boys. I mean some really cool, unique names. There are tons and tons for girls but not as much for boys. I found one that I'm in love w/ but I would like to hear other suggestions.

So how bout it? Know any good ones?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I'm not too creative with names, but the first ones that come to mind are Forest, River (Phoenix), Leaf (Phoenix, now goes by Joaquin).


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91*
Leaf (Phoenix, now goes by Joaquin).

Is his first name really Leaf? (MN Joaquin?) If so, I never knew that!


----------



## rainbowfairymomma (Mar 31, 2004)

My DS2 is Phoenix Ocean








My boys list:
Hawk
River
Sage
Reef
Jasper
Bear
Blue
Cedar
Lake
Laken
Finn
Cove
Tobias
Grey
Jett
Rocket
Moon
Fox
Thunder
Jade
Lennon
Jagger
London
Mercury
Poet
Painter
Jude
Griffin
Fox
Ezra

not all nature but most!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Cedar, Aspen, Moss, Sage, Orion


----------



## konamama (Jun 1, 2004)

Spruce
Canyon
Gardener
Shepard
Blue
Madrone
Kai (ocean in hawaiian)
Cedar
Hoku (star in hawaiian)
hmm...


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I have fond memories of a boy named Kai. I have a second named Skye (pronounced sky).
Here's my list
Skye
Ash
Hunter
Hawk (which was previously mentioned)
Stone
Rock
Cole
Terra (Used as male and female)


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

I have 3 sons in the siggy below that I think are awsome names for boys.
I also like Alder and Granite! Probably my next sons!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

My sons name is Basil, and I LOVE the name Sage, must be an herb thing.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I grew up with a boy named Hemlock.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Oooh, what about Mica?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*
Is his first name really Leaf? (MN Joaquin?) If so, I never knew that!

Actually, I think his given name is Joaquin but he went by Leaf when he was longer.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

OAK. There's a boy at daycare with this name, and at first i was like...oak? but it soooo grew on me....little oakie. I love it, but it's already taken for me.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

How about Lane?


----------



## jenjersnap (Sep 22, 2004)

How 'bout Jasper, my middle DS's name?







It's a lovely semi-precious stone and the name of a national park in Canada.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Jasper, too.









Some more:

http://www.angelfire.com/id2/heather...ure_names.html

Good luck!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

River
Jasper (this will be our first son's name







)
Lachlan
Caspian
Ravi
Kiran
Forest
Oliver
Sky
Phoenix
Oak
Ash
Lake

Good luck!


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

How about Adair? It means Oak Grove. My son's middle name is Frost, it fits him, but I don't know if it would work on a baby born in the summer.


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

Peregrin (ok, I'm not sure if that's how you spell it). As in the falcon.
Cosmo
Crane
I love Leaf, it is also, spelled differently, a scandinavian name.
Branch
I think Jane Goodall's son's name is Twig.
Dove (more feminine I guess but still cool)
Raven (also fem. I guess)
Crow
Jay
Can you tell I'm into birds?

Thanks for Cove someone, that's totally going on my list.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I grew up with a kid named Lake. I always thought it was a pretty cool name.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

River: Just met a sweet kid w/ this name


----------



## cristinaoketch (Dec 20, 2005)

Maverick, I think its nature, its wild so i think that counts


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I like the name Terran. Basically a fancy way of saying Earthling.


----------



## konamama (Jun 1, 2004)

Pueo (owl in hawaiian)
Honu (turtle in hawaiian)
Io (hawk " ")
hmm..


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Reed
Glen


----------



## dcrubio (May 10, 2006)

My son (due in Sept) will be named Ridge.







:


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

Some boys I know are named:

Phoenix
Laik (pronounced "lake")
Hickory

What a great list! My babe is a boy, and as yet, DH and I have not agreed on a name . . . maybe a nature name . . .


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I knew a little boy called Moss years ago - his eyes were a really unusual green just like moss.

I think the scandinavian leaf is Leif (Lay-f) Myy dad worked with a man with that name back in the 70s and he was soooo cool.


----------



## blastomom (Jun 11, 2004)

Here are some names of boys/men I have known:

Leffe (leaf)
Ocean
Indigo
Mica
River
Storm (way too stripper-sounding for my taste)
Stone
Blue
Sage
and, believe it or not, Forrest Glenn and Glen Forest.


----------



## mamademateo (Feb 13, 2005)

i know guys named brook
rocky
catfish
kai(hawaiin- sea)


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

When I was in HS I swore up and down if I had a son his name would be Hawk Rage (My bf at the time's last name was Stone) turns out to be such an angry sounding name! The only reason I don't like Jasper is it makes me think of one of those burglars or whatnot from 101 dalmations (I think) wasn't the tall guy named Jasper? That's what it makes me think of. I really like nature names on a whole though. I like the name Sycamore used for a boy.


----------



## phillychiquita (Feb 14, 2006)

How about Arcadia (like the awesome National park in Maine)


----------



## Berg'sMama (Apr 28, 2006)

My son is named Berg, which means mountain.

Depending on nationality, it can be pronounced like bird or bear, which a G on the end. We pronounce it like Bear-g.

We're moving to the coast, so we'll see what the next one is named ...


----------

